# Breakfree CLP



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up another bottle yesterday because I was almost out. Anyone else use this stuff?

I used to use gun scrubber and Rem Oil in the 1990s. Some reports of gun scribber messing up the Bruniton finish on Berettas stopped me. And, the RemOil always made me light headed if I used it inside (I always used the gun scribber outside).

The Breakfree for everything works well, and the smell doesn't bother me inside.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have always been a fan of Break Free. I know it maintains its viscosity even under extremely cold temperatures, which is an asset if you hunt in Colorado or Alaska. Apparently, the military uses it as well. 

Gun Scrubber now has a product designed for use in polymer framed guns. Apparently the old stuff could hurt the plastic. I didn't know this, and I used the heck out of it. Still do. 

I've got a giant bottle of Hoppes for the barrels as well. It stinks to high heaven, and I get threatened with divorce every time I use it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use CLP and Gun Butter for lube and Shooters Choice and Hoppe#9 for cleaning. I shoot mostly lead and couple of strokes with the SC gets about 95% of it out. I finally got my loads to where I don't have a lot of lead.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I prefer kero and Mobil 1.


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

hi ship ,, hey i used break free for years,, i changed to ballistol a few years back and don't use the break free anymore,,, i liked it,,, but i like the ballistol better,, that stuff is slick,, and it doesn't dry out over time like some of the other oils just my .02 YMMV

ocharry


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I use remoil for my metal guns. FNH recomends breakfree CLP for my 5 7, because of the polymer.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I use Breakfree for light lube and rust prevention. In my own testing Breakfree has been an excellent rust preventative. For cleaning I prefer a solvent like Hoppes and for high pressure points I use a grease.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think I have the link anymore, but a year ago, I read some info on a site - a guy did a test to see which oils had the best rust prevention. I think he tried 10-15 different ones. Breakfree was like the 2nd best. So, yea, it is a good rust preventative.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I use the spray-on Breakfree on the slide and frame to clean them. I use Hoppes for cleaning the bore and lube with Militec. Sooner or later I'm going to try copper cutter on the bore.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

It does seem as though Break Free dries up pretty quickly. Does anyone else share this impression?


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Funny you should mention that - in my AR I typically use it, but the last time I went out I ended up using some Gunslick instead for lube - seemed to stay wet better..


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*I used to use Break Free for everything.*

Now I just use it for general cleaning. For bores I like Shooter's Choice MC-7; if really fouled Kroil and JB paste. I use FP-10 or Corrosion X for lube

Tex


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

just before I retired I caught the arms room guy heading to the dumpster with 2 gallon jugs of breakfree(CLP).I asked him what was up. he said the stuff was going out of date and he was tossing it out:mrgreen: .I tossed in my truck:mrgreen: :mrgreen: I still have a 1/2 gallon left.
pete


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> It does seem as though Break Free dries up pretty quickly. Does anyone else share this impression?


I found that Rem OIl dried up just as fast.

Once a month, I take a toothbrush and reoil the frame rails on all my pistols just to make sure some stays on there. But I've done that no matter what oil I used.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I am not trying to push any brand of Lube, but I think you owe it to yourself to try a small can of Eezox. I have used a lot of Lubercants and this is the best thing I have found. Might now work for you, but I use it about once a month in the summer and about every three months in the winter on my CCW and it looks brand new. Spray or wipe it on and let it dry. No oil to collect dust or dirt and smells good. Its all I use now. I use a Bore Solvent if I need to get copper or led out of the bore and then coat with Eezox.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm out gun scrubber and have a can of the breakfree that's been sitting for some time. I'll give it a try with an open mind. We sometimes get set in our ways which closes doors.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Slide-Glide Lite....*

I have used Break Free & Hoppes # 9 & occasionally Gun scrubber for quite a while. I still do my major cleaning with those products. Recently I bought a jar of Slide-Glide Lite from the Brian Enos web site. Seems to work very nicely when applied to the slide guides. It also seems to stay where you apply it for a very long time.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

One thing I look for in a lube is, is it readily available. Breakfree can be had most anywhere. I know one old feller's been using 3in1 on his guns for 60 years and still shooting them.

Mike


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Conoco Hydrocracked Base Oil??*

A neighbor of mine works for Conoco. He gave several sample bottles of Hydrocracked Base Oil. He said it would be great for guns or about anything else that required oiling. Do any of you know anything about this stuff?:?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know some people use Mobile 1 on guns. Never heard of that before...


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Picked up another bottle yesterday because I was almost out. Anyone else use this stuff?
> 
> I used to use gun scrubber and Rem Oil in the 1990s. Some reports of gun scribber messing up the Bruniton finish on Berettas stopped me. And, the RemOil always made me light headed if I used it inside (I always used the gun scribber outside).
> 
> The Breakfree for everything works well, and the smell doesn't bother me inside.


I use it all the time with no complaints but when I run out I will go to synthetic motor oil (Mobil One) for the cost factor and as far as I am concerned, it is just as good as CLP. As for "Gun Scrubber", use brake parts cleaner that you can get at Wally World or any auto parts store. Same stuff and MUCH cheaper. YMMV
(Synthetic axle grease for when you need something heaver.) :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would think most any synthetic motor oil would do a good job of lubricating, has anyone tested it as a rust preventative? I have never used Gun Scrubber, but I know that with the automotive spray cleaners like brake clean or carb cleaner you must be very careful about the surfaces you apply them to. For an all metal slide or frame they work well, but they can ruin some finishes, plastic parts or sight inserts. Be sure and wear your safety glasses, that stuff burns like hell when it splashes back in your eyes.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you use brake cleaner or carb cleaner just be sure it is the ones that don't have chlorine in them. It has a bad reaction on rubber and it softens plastic parts. Wal-Mart sells it at $1.69 a spray can down here. I use it for a quick flush out once in awhile.


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey ship... i use gun scrubber to clean and miltec oil or syn auto grease for lube
the grease works well and wipes clean. i prefer the grease cuz it doesn't burn off
like oil and all the sutt sticks to it. my opinin is grease lubes better than oil on moving parts think axle bearings.


----------

